# problem setup wifi with ipw3945 on hp nc2400

## madhorse

Hi all!

This is my first post in the forums and wanted to give thanks to everyone that posts here, a lot of good info lives here.

Let's go to the problem. Like a recently proud owner of a new hp nc2400 I wanted to install Gentoo, and everything went ok until I tried to run my home wifi. At this point the next files are configured but starting the eth interface return some problems with the ipw3945 driver.

Config files to run wifi:

```

charon ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext"

charon ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="your_net"

        psk="your_key"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        priority=5

}

charon ~ #

```

I've done a link for net.lo called net.eth2. When I try to init the interface I get:

```

 * Starting eth2

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth2

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth2

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth2 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable  

[ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 -

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth2 ...                    [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

I think the problem is with the ipw3945 drivers but right now I'm stucked and don't know how to continue. Any ideas?Last edited by madhorse on Sat Sep 09, 2006 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## reify

Hello,

I am having some trouble setting up ipw3945 wireless on a sony sz2, but I think I solved the problem you have. On the sony there is a switch to turn  wireless on or off. It sets something called the Radio Frequency Kill Switch. Look in the Logs (/var/log/messages) to see if it is set to on, you want it off. Your computer may have some other method of setting the switch.

----------

## madhorse

Thanks reify.

The problem wasn't a radio switch within the notebook.

I've resolved the problem parcially. It seems a weird bug within ieee80211 and the hardware of the notebok (hp nc2400 with u2500). I say that because with a net without wpa key it connects flawlessly, but with the key and what I suppose a correct wpa_supplicant.conf it doesn't. Now I remember, the strangest thing is that sometimes the wifi connection works (like now) and others I have to play a bit with the ipw3945 module (change ap_scan and modprobe ipw3945, other time switch off and on the wireless in the notebook).

If I can resolve the problem I will post the discoveries.  :Smile: 

P.D.: I forgot to say that I modified the ipw3945 config file too. Added mode=0 to scan in BSS mode. If any changes I will post.

----------

## Augur

I'm having similar problems with the ipw3945, i'am using wpa_supplicant [0.5.4] (~x86),  ipw3945 [1.0.5], ipw3945-ucode [1.13], ipw3945d [1.7.18] and the ieee80211 [1.1.13-r1]. My wifi card used to work perfertly one month ago, but since I'e reinstalled my whole system I having this error

```

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                             [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Wireless radio has been killed for interface eth1

 *   wpa_supplicant will launch, but not associate until

 *   wireles radio is re-enabled for interface eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

Could not configure driver to use managed mode

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 7 value 0x1 - ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unav

ailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Resource temporarily unavailable

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailable

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Resource temporarily unavailab

le                                                                              

 [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

with wpa_supplicant.conf

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

   ssid="MSHOME"

    key_mgmt=NONE

   auth_alg=OPEN

}

```

I am using coldplug [20040920-r1] and baselayout [1.12.4-r7], software like kismet work but I can't have a reagular connection to my AP

Here the /etc/conf.d/net file :

```

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_eth1=360

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth1="-t 100" # Timeout after 10 seconds

dhcp_eth1="release dns nontp nonis"

```

I have seen pasting during my googles research 

http://paste.lisp.org/display/24619

Thank in advance for any ideas

----------

## madhorse

It's the same problem as mine here.

Right now I'm reinstalling gentoo becaouse of some problems with partitions, but as soon as I can I'll post my config.

Like I said before I could connect to a wifi with WPA-PSK encryption. Try two things: Add "mode=0" in the config file for the ipw3945, and if after that the module doesn't show errors try to add the scan mode inside network in the wpa_supplicant.conf.

----------

## Augur

Adding "mode=0" in  /etc/modules.d/ipw3945 and didn't change anything to this problem, this is very frustrating maybe we have to wait for the next version of wpa_supplicant.

Now i'll get this message in my log file :

```

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

```

How can I turn off the kill swith?

I have a wireless button on my laptop but it doesn't do anything (no messages, no led...).

----------

